# FR: On garde la frange



## t k

coiffeur : Très bien, et votre frange ?
client: On garde la frange.

Bonjour.
Please explain "*On* garde la frange".
It sounds strange that the customer uses "*on*" instead of "*je*".
Merci.  --- tk


----------



## CarlosRapido

Erreur de langage très commune à l'oral; 'on' qui prend la place de 'nous'


----------



## joelooc

Actually very close to "let's" in which *us* involves the person you're talking to.


----------



## broglet

CarlosRapido said:


> Erreur de langage très commune à l'oral; 'on' qui prend la place de 'nous'


Why call it an error? The usage is completely normal in spoken French.


----------



## BEEKEEPER

joelooc said:


> Actually very close to "let's" in which *us* involves the person you're talking to.




Oui et non.

Dans la situation décrite, le on _*peut*_ impliquer le coiffeur.

Imaginons une personne ayant passé une mauvaise nuit et vous de lui dire: Alors,* on est mal réveillé*. Vous ne seriez à aucun moment concerné.


----------



## piloulac

Le 'on' en place de 'nous' n'est pas une erreur ! C'est un emploi tout à fait régulier.
Ce qui serait fautif, c'est par exemple ne pas faire l'accord de l'attribut dans cette acception plurielle : on est venu*s *
'On' peut ainsi être utilisé à la place de 'je/nous'', 'tu/vous', "il(s)/elle(s)" dans des registres familiers et communs aussi bien à l'oral qu'à l'écrit.


----------



## broglet

BEEKEEPER said:


> Oui et non.
> 
> Dans la situation décrite, le on _*peut*_ impliquer le coiffeur.


Non. Dans la situation décrite, le 'on' *doit *impliquer le coiffeur parce-que c'est lui qui tient les ciseaux!


----------



## joelooc

BEEKEEPER said:


> Imaginons une personne ayant passé une mauvaise nuit et vous de lui dire: Alors,* on est mal réveillé*. Vous ne seriez à aucun moment concerné.


Je ne suis pas sémiologue, mais je crois qu'on pourrait écrire une thèse sur les usages de "on" en français. Il me semble que dans "on est mal réveillé" l'usage de "on" a quelque chose de compassionnel ou d'impersonnel qui est clairement absent de "on garde la frange"(à noter que certains personnels hospitaliers n'hésitent pas à s'adresser à vous à la troisième personne: "Alors, il a bien dormi?"). Dans le cas du coiffeur on a le choix de considérer que _on= nous_ et que _nous gardons la frange_ suite à un accord préalable. On pourrait également considérer la valeur passive de ce "on"=_ la frange est devant être gardée_ pour remonter à la structure latine.


----------



## wildan1

broglet said:


> Non. Dans la situation décrite, le 'on' *doit *impliquer le coiffeur parce-que c'est lui qui tient les ciseaux!


Dans ce cas le plus proche en anglais serait _Let's keep the bangs_; or even _Don't touch the bangs. _


----------



## BEEKEEPER

wildan1 said:


> Dans ce cas le plus proche en anglais serait _Let's keep the bangs_; or even _Don't touch the bangs. _




Wildan, accepteriez-vous une phrase comme: We will keep the bangs.


----------



## broglet

wildan1 said:


> Dans ce cas le plus proche en anglais serait _Let's keep the bangs_; or even _Don't touch the bangs. _


'Bangs' must be American.  It would not be understood here in England where a bang is either a loud noise or a session of sexual intercourse.


----------



## Maître Capello

broglet said:


> Why call it an error? The usage is completely normal in spoken French.


Je suis d'accord ; ce n'est pas une faute.



broglet said:


> Non. Dans la situation décrite, le 'on' *doit *impliquer le coiffeur parce-que c'est lui qui tient les ciseaux!


Non, dans ce contexte, _on_ fait référence au *client* puisque c'est lui qui _garde_ la frange. Si ç'avait été le coiffeur, il aurait _laissé_ la frange.


----------



## broglet

Maître Capello said:


> Non, dans ce contexte, _on_ fait référence au *client* puisque c'est lui qui _garde_ la frange. Si ç'avait été le coiffeur, il aurait _laissé_ la frange.


When I said "le 'on' doit impliquer le coiffeur" I meant that it must _implicate_ (rather than imply) the hairdresser - and undoubtedly it does. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ah, I see. In that case I agree with you. 

Anyway, here _on_ stands for _je_ – as suggested by the OP – rather than _nous_ but it indeed involves the hairdresser.


----------



## broglet

And after all this splitting of hairs  I agree with you too


----------



## wildan1

broglet said:


> 'Bangs' must be American.  It would not be understood here in England where a bang is either a loud noise or a session of sexual intercourse.


Yes, broglet, bangs (always plural) is indeed North American. And we also use _bang_ to describe the other things you mentioned.

BE _"fringe"_ wouldn't be understood over here, either, except as the edge or extension of something--_fringe benefits, fringe of a carpet, beyond the fringe_ (but no, not hair on your forehead).


----------



## CarlosRapido

This, to add a bit ot info to wildan's contribution; 





> The term _bangs_ originally referred to a hair cut _bang-off_ (straight across at the front), although the term is now applied to diverse forms of hair stylings. It is probably related to _bang-tail,_ a term still used for the practice of cutting horses' tails straight across. The term _fringe_ refers to the resemblance of the short row of hair to ornamental fringe trim, such as that often found on shawls.


_Wikipedia_


----------

